# Redbud honey



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

I have always heard this- claims that it tastes like castor oil... but have not actually ever met anyone who has extracted Redbud honey and struggled to dispose if it.

For the last two years I have used the Redbud bloom as a cue to super- with no ill effects.

I wonder if it's not an issue unless it constitutes the bulk of the incoming nectar.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

I wonder if there are different varieties of Redbud trees. I look forward to them every year because since I was a kid we will eat the blossoms. They taste like green apple. We don’t eat handfuls of them. We just eat a few blossoms.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Haveuseen1? said:


> We just eat a few blossoms.


Sure makes good jam!


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

The late great Walt Wright wrote this:



wcubed said:


> Locally, redbud had its own niche in the tree bloom sequence when we were studying colony internal operations in the early 90s. It bloomed between the maples and early fruit trees. It was hardy enough to tolerate light freezes and a quite reliable source. Our bees used it for the backfilling period of swarm preps. You couldn't mistake the dark nectar of redbud for any other source.


And one of Kentucky's own:









Redbuds – A Beautiful and Early Source of Nectar and Pollen, Shannon Trimboli


[caption id=




shannontrimboli.com


----------



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm surrounded by redbuds. I have my supers on when my bees are working them along with everything else that's in bloom at the same time, so it's not pure redbud honey. But, the honey tastes great.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I use the Redbud bloom as a cue to reverse brood boxes if the Queens have not moved down. I think they use most of it for rearing brood.

Alex

Edit; Our Redbuds often get frost bitten before they finish, so I don't need to put on supers until they are finishing.

Alex


----------



## drone74 (Dec 22, 2019)

We have had very dark early spring honey in the past and we wondered where the bees were getting it from. It was the best honey we have ever tasted- it is very fruity and complex. I gave a jar of it to a friend who has beekeepers who live near his farm, and he also said it was the best he had ever tasted. I Noticed that this year the redbuds stayed in bloom for a month (which I believe is longer than usual...?) and we have alot of dark honey/nectar building up in the combs, and a substantial amount. So, if it is the redbuds that this honey comes from, I would say that redbud honey is excellent. Of course, it depends on what you prefer.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Just local here, but the red buds popped open and then we had a big snow the next day. Wiped them all out. Went the the FIL yesterday and just about 30 to 45 minutes north east the red buds are in full swing. I did see some wisteria blooming in the last couple of days.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 17, 2021)

AHudd said:


> I use the Redbud bloom as a cue to reverse brood boxes if the Queens have not moved down. I think they use most of it for rearing brood.
> 
> Alex
> 
> ...


Our dog woods bloomed this weekend and the red buds a week or so ago, unfortunately a killing frost is coming tonight…ugh! Was a very pretty Easter though.
7a


----------

